# Drywall Putty question



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello!

I am redoing one of the walls downstairs in my family room. It was wallpapered and when I took down the wallpaper the wall was just in horrible shape. I have torn down the drywall and put up the new. I cut the tape where the wall met the ceiling when I tore down the old. I have textured ceilings. Obviously if I taped it to the ceiling, it would ruin the texture. I have about a 1/4 to 1/2 inch gap where the drywall meets. Would I be able to just put joint compound in there? I was told to use plaster of paris because it is a bit harder and might not crack as easily. What alternatives do I have to filling the gap and making it look pretty without ruining the ceiling.

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Crown mold. Anything you pack in the crack will eventually crack without angle tape....


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

Crown molding won't work in this room. It will be very out of place.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Pre-fill the gap with a setting type compound, flat tape and finish, then caulk at the top. It will last longer due to the caulk's ability to flex a bit. Best of luck......


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

How would filling the majority of the gap with a caulk and then putting the compound over that work? The gap in most places is 1/8 of an inch or less, there really isn't much needed.


----------



## Superintendent (Oct 23, 2010)

The wall, is it a perimeter wall or a interior wall?

The reason I am asking, an interior wall has more movement due to the truss deflection.

As the other member stated, if you do not tape that, it WILL crack sooner or later without doing a tape job.

You could scrape enough of the texture away, tape, then do a minimal texture repair.

You can pick up a cheap texture gun for say $30-50. Meaning one of the little syringe looking types. They do a pretty good job if you take your time and set up your mixture properly.


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

It is an exterior wall on the back of the house. The bottom of the wall is cinderblock, and the framing sits on top of that. I can't see it shifting much. I understand that it will crack no matter what, but if it's going to last a while and it is something I can repair before a new paint job, it isn't a huge deal to me. The ceiling is one of those little circle patterns, and any change will be fairly noticeable. I really want to do it the best way, but I can't see a way to tape it and the job looking normal.


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

How would caulking it work? Either with an acrylic or silicone caulk. And then put a very light coat of compound over that.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

you basically have two choices

A: caulk the crack

B: sand down 12-18" or so on the ceiling and wall, re tape and re texture

GE makes a 1hr caulk that's very very flexible and extremely sticky. it's $7 a tube at HD but is better than any other caulk i have used. i just tried it on a couple hairline cracks i had and it did the job. 1/8" won't be a problem but you will want either a finger or popcicle stick to get a nice uniform look after you apply it 

caulk works on drywall as long as it's sticky enough to really grab. if it isn't the caulk itself will come loose. 

i would not use any joint compound, setting or otherwise on that gap without tape. it's going to crack. just paint over the caulk if you go that way, no compound.


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been searching and trying to research caulk a bit, and it seems like a lot of people have had success using it. If you use a paintable kind that doesn't shrink, I don't see what a problem would be? The gap is small, and I won't have a problem spreading it to look clean and flat.

What is the name of the caulk that you recommend?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

is one, dap dynaflex is another great product


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

It looks like that is a discontinued product, they no longer have it in the store either. 

How would this product do, or do you recommend a better one?

http://www.homedepot.com/Paint/h_d1...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

it's hit and miss if the ones that aren't labeled paintable actually can be. grab dap dyanflex 230, you can't miss it on the caulk isle


----------



## VinceA (Sep 3, 2010)

There is that new GE Groov too, which is a combo of acrylic and silicone and says paintable. There was a couple that said they weren't paintable so I'll make sure to get one that is.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

VinceA said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am redoing one of the walls downstairs in my family room. It was wallpapered and when I took down the wallpaper the wall was just in horrible shape. I have torn down the drywall and put up the new. I cut the tape where the wall met the ceiling when I tore down the old. I have textured ceilings. Obviously if I taped it to the ceiling, it would ruin the texture. I have about a 1/4 to 1/2 inch gap where the drywall meets. Would I be able to just put joint compound in there? I was told to use plaster of paris because it is a bit harder and might not crack as easily. What alternatives do I have to filling the gap and making it look pretty without ruining the ceiling.
> 
> ...


If you decide on a plaster product use a durabond product. Number indicates dry time. The stuff is awesome and in does not contract like drywall compound. You probaly need some kind of tape joint ans the walls and ceiling joist and moving in different directions while exlanding and contracting. Good lick and i hope my advice help if not disreguard.


----------

